

What's wrong with the way we teach - BlackJack
http://www2.macleans.ca/2011/11/01/what%E2%80%99s-wrong-with-the-way-we-teach-and-how-a-year-out-of-university-changed-her-son%E2%80%99s-life/

======
Pwnguinz
The irony she brings up has been something that's been bothering me for quite
some time--namely, why do institutions that study _how_ we learn not apply
those learnings? Granted, large institutions usually do go with the path of
least resistance, but surely there must be some trickle down effect?

It would be ridiculous in any other discipline to not use newly
discovered/developed and provably more efficient processes than follow
tradition (there are exceptions, of course), why is it not the case with
education?

------
rayhano
What a great interview. Food for thought

